# tnt bloodline can some one help me plz



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok I just boight a dog hes a blue brindle the breeder said he is razors edge and TNT idk nothing about TNT bloodline could any one help me plz I wanna know more about TNT blood he has this dogs on his ped bowman's ''uday'' . Meek's little rascal can yall help find a ped from those dogs I would like to see pictures


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=241423

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=241420

No pictures on either.


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Is tnt game breed?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

sharkypits said:


> Is tnt game breed?


No, it is Am Bully, as is Razors Edge.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

TNT isn't strictly bully.

There are several threads on this bloodline: http://www.gopitbull.com/keith-cane76-campos/8040-t-n-t-blood-line.html


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks ............


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

DickyT( Sorry Carri I read wrong on my phone) why would you say that??? I had TNT forever there are four different variants due to other kennels either using it as a retraction or they are American Bully. The REAL TNT is a Ruffian/Eli/Carver/Watchdog cross. My dog Akiliya is a TNT dog was bred by TNT Kennels owner Stephanie Turpin.

*(Edit: Okay getting dogs confused and fixed this whole post so re read if you have already read)*
OP as to your question about dogs dogs in your pedigree LOL I know the Bowman's Uday(Ooday) pedigree well he is my in law's offspring Tango is not TNT I believe Chaos but, not pure. Sugar Cube is actually Not that dogs pedigree the paper's were hung on that dog. That dog is dead had died on my yard. She is off of Sin City's Atticus(Bolio through Patrick's) and White's Honey. The Dog that the papers were hung on was Kelso's Hershey's Kiss whom was given away during my husband and I's separation. Hershey is off of Sisk's Ghostface(Bolio/Tombstone/Yellow) and White's Honey(Bolio/Tombstone/Tab/Chinaman). Hershey was given away without my consent and Hershey's breeder refused to sign paperwork. They got ahold of Sugar's paperwork for her during the separation up this is why he and I no longer do dogs together as a couple as to shady past stuff that I was directly connected with by him regardless if I was aware of what was going on. All the old blood like that they have has died out and currently have legit dogs but Uday was an old breeding from back about 8 years ago and he is Dead.

As far as the Meek's dog I have no clue but appears to be a well bred Sorrell's dog. So by these two dogs No that is not TNT.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

What is your pups actual parents names on the paperwork?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That's correct MSK. Good post. Depends on who bred the dog..


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Also a couple different kennel over the years that use TNT as a name ..handle..cross...lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have a pic of Uday byt here is Tango and Hershey("Sugar Cube")

Newland's Tango










Kelso's Hersey's Kiss("Sisk's Sugar Cube")










I have a few of Hershey before she left my yard she is dead as well and I have pics of all her ancestors in the firs 3 or 4 gens as I knew all the dogs personally. She was a Chocolate brindle with a red nose. She was unique with a half tail her dam accidentally bit it off when she was doing the umbilical cord or possibly fell off in womb if umbilical cord wrapped around it. Not sure as Lou Lou always had pups alone because humans made her nervous during birthing.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

MSK said:


> DickyT( Sorry Carri I read wrong on my phone) why would you say that??? I had TNT forever there are four different variants due to other kennels either using it as a retraction or they are American Bully. The REAL TNT is a Ruffian/Eli/Carver/Watchdog cross. My dog Akiliya is a TNT dog was bred by TNT Kennels owner Stephanie Turpin.


I was mistaken and not considering your dogs, an error on my end most likely driven by the RE in the OP's dog. I am happy to admit being wrong!


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Sire Pierce's ''Lucky Dollar'' Dam Pierce's ''Nina''


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Msk those are my dog parents


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay for others that want to see full ped this is his dogs Ped.

BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

Lucky Dollars Dam was Produced by Hurt but, My inlaws owned Aires after that breeding and bought Srceamer the sister to Sophia that is where the TNT is Hurt's Uno's breeder was Stephanie Turpin. Angela's Blue Gemini(misspelled as Gemani) is pretty heavy TNT with outs of Nigerino and some White Rock going back into more Ruffian Blood. The other is Chaos blood which with the dogs in this pedigree consist of mainly Watchdog and Winegarner blood. I get Winegarner because Hughzee's Sky Blue and siblings owned and renamed by Hughzee and Chaos (Brothers same blood all Chaos blood) were originally bred by Ed Winegarner and that is the same breeding between Green's Rambo and Persinger's Mollie Bee that he used to start his line. So your dog is generally 50% RE 12.5% Sorrells 15.75% Chaos 12.1% TNT 6.25% Bolio/Tombstone/Yellow/Garner/Tab combo(I'm not going into that one in so much detail to far back but, anyways and Has a dash of Nigerino in there about .3%. So your dog is scatter bred really mostly bully at 50% RE but has about 22% Scattered Game bred APBT lines and about 28% Chaos & TNT which were originally basically Show and Game bred mixed lines but, are not really bully. Now the newer Watchdog from Chaos line has turned more bully so considering that your really more like at 62% Bully lines.


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks alot


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Msk with my dog having that ped how much would he be worth?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

IMO he isnt worth nothing because the validity of Uday's pup Peirce's Jada is Questionable as to my knowledge Uday was never bred not to mention his mother's papers are wrong and that is a FACT!! Also he is basically a mixed breed due to the mixing of the RE plus the Chaos blood although is older still is in a sense is a Bully. Honestly I could understand mixing Amstaff blood (aka Show blood) But the mixing of the game lines will not make him really worth anything no one likes a gangly Bully or vise versa on the game line side NO one wants a huge ass game bred dog. Which because he is a mix of both he is neither and no one wants the mixture except uneducated buyers. That is face dollar value imo.


Now pet value he is only as valuable as you feel he is.


----------



## sharkypits (Oct 14, 2014)

Dang really and I paid 850$ for him and now he is worth nothing


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

That's my *opinion* you may get different answers from different people.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

HMM mus not be worth much to ya then if you just bought him and now reselling him. Poor guy not his fault his breeding he does remind me alot of my TNT male Kryp which I bred. The lineage from the ancestors that I know are very dominant.

1 Year 11 Months And 13 Days Old Blue Brindle Male in Bessemer, Alabama - Hoobly Classifieds

Hes been up for sale for two days.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

More good info. I use to feed some dogs from the breedings u are typing.
Good blood from the wine garner stuff. its kinda exclusive to certain groups.
The should re n gotti stuff..no comment on those additions.


----------

